# Question on oral winny



## kinglewy (Jun 13, 2013)

Ordered 200 winny tabs froma source and they sent me 200 grams raw winny. I have just been weighing it out on my scale and eating it but I got to thinking what if I put it in a bottle with a dropper and added grain alcohol, couldn't I just shake the bottle and drink it that way? Thanks.


----------



## greggy (Jun 13, 2013)

Just curious. How much are you consuming each day. Just checking to see if your overdosing. Man I wish that would happen to me. You got a whole lot more than what you wanted.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ummm- send some my way!!!!

Btw how the hell are you measuring milligrams?


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 14, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Ummm- send some my way!!!!
> 
> Btw how the hell are you measuring milligrams?



There are digital milligram scales from American weigh on amazon for under $20. They only weigh up to 20 grams, but they work great.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 14, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> There are digital milligram scales from American weigh on amazon for under $20. They only weigh up to 20 grams, but they work great.



That's really good to know for sure!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

Yum.. thats hard to believe that happened unless u paid alot..sample needed andlyou sure its winny not rice flour?.

Hey Einstein.. one gram in a 30 ml bottle is 33.333 mg / ml  ..shocker!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Ummm- send some my way!!!!
> 
> Btw how the hell are you measuring milligrams?


                                                                         ↑  lol 

Dont act like a scarecrow.. lol. Kdn...


----------



## kinglewy (Jun 16, 2013)

greggy said:


> Just curious. How much are you consuming each day. Just checking to see if your overdosing. Man I wish that would happen to me. You got a whole lot more than what you wanted.



I have just been weighing out .1 on my digital and splitting it into 2 piles so I figure roughly 50 mg. I am thinking it's legit because after a week or so my joints start aching pretty bad during my workout.

Yeah when I did the math I was like "holy shit" they sent me a ton of that shit, been thinking about attempting oil based winny but i've heard too many bad things about it.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 16, 2013)

kinglewy said:


> I have just been weighing out .1 on my digital and splitting it into 2 piles so I figure roughly 50 mg. I am thinking it's legit because after a week or so my joints start aching pretty bad during my workout.
> 
> Yeah when I did the math I was like "holy shit" they sent me a ton of that shit, been thinking about attempting oil based winny but i've heard too many bad things about it.



Idk how close you want to be, but a scale that measures to .1g is no good for anything that's dosed in milligrams unless you're weighing a lot of it, then dissolving it in something, and dividing that solution by volume or weight.

The problem is that the margin of error due to "significant digits" is very high. For example, if you had a scale that measured to the gram, you wouldn't know if you had 1.0 or 1.9 grams, only that you had neither 0g nor 2g.

This problem becomes more serious when the dose is in milligrams, as compounds dosed in mg tend to be fairly strong. You could be getting double the dose.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Significant_figures

Basically, to get a reasonably close tenth of a gram, your scale would have to be precise to at least one decimal place beyond tenths.

If you weigh out ten grams, that is, 10.0, then you could divide that up with greater precision in the manner outlined above.

Not trying to be a dick, just don't like seeing people get hurt.

TT


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont get why so hard??   get a mg scale weigh out 1.5 grams...pour into 30ml bottle..add your liquids to make 30ml...shake and draw out one ml for 50mg.. etc.

50mg x 30 is 1500 mg = 1.5 grams.. or did i flunk spelling?


----------



## greggy (Jun 16, 2013)

kinglewy said:


> I have just been weighing out .1 on my digital and splitting it into 2 piles so I figure roughly 50 mg. I am thinking it's legit because after a week or so my joints start aching pretty bad during my workout.
> 
> Yeah when I did the math I was like "holy shit" they sent me a ton of that shit, been thinking about attempting oil based winny but i've heard too many bad things about it.



Holy crap. This is why I was asking about how much you was taking. Listen to what these guys are telling you.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 16, 2013)

kinglewy said:


> Ordered 200 winny tabs froma source and they sent me 200 grams raw winny. I have just been weighing it out on my scale and eating it but I got to thinking what if I put it in a bottle with a dropper and added grain alcohol, couldn't I just shake the bottle and drink it that way? Thanks.



if it`s legit you`re lucky! 200 grams... holy shit.. lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2013)

You are doing .5 gram or 500 mg a day!!!!  ???   Bones would be a tad sore and liver must be living the dream!!! .


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 16, 2013)

Living the dream"  haha ha . .  T


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

Iv got my win in a bottle with 50/50 mix of high proof alcohol/glyercine.

50mg/ml works fine as a suspension, drinking 100mg ed


----------



## kinglewy (Jun 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You are doing .5 gram or 500 mg a day!!!!  ???   Bones would be a tad sore and liver must be living the dream!!! .



Wouldn't half of .1 equal .05 which would be 50 mg a day? Is my math wrong?

Punch in .1 on a calculator and divide that by two, it should read .05.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

kinglewy said:


> Wouldn't half of .1 equal .05 which would be 50 mg a day? Is my math wrong?
> 
> Punch in .1 on a calculator and divide that by two, it should read .05.



i guess 0.5 is 500 mg


----------



## Simpllyhuge (Jun 21, 2013)

Would you need to heat it in order for it to hold in alcohol? I would like to do the same with Var and Tbol but Its been years since I did it. I would like to do alchol route that holds so that its more accurate?  in the past I used to use oil and just shake before I drew from the bottle. Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2013)

Simply that works too.. oil like mct and raw gtg

Ok get this. 1 gram is 1000mg √
                     1/2 gram is 500mg√
                       1.0 = 1 gram √
                          .5 = 1/2 gram√
                   This is measured on a mg scale √


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

Simpllyhuge said:


> Would you need to heat it in order for it to hold in alcohol? I would like to do the same with Var and Tbol but Its been years since I did it. I would like to do alchol route that holds so that its more accurate?  in the past I used to use oil and just shake before I drew from the bottle. Thanks.




No don't heat just put the raw in a jar/ beaker, then pour the alcohol on tol and stir, those raws don't disolve this will make a suspension not solution, the suspension will have a milky appearance when shaken (shake before use)


----------



## FamBam209 (Jun 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Iv got my win in a bottle with 50/50 mix of high proof alcohol/glyercine.
> 
> 50mg/ml works fine as a suspension, drinking 100mg ed






Did u find that 50/50 combo a bit thick n glycerin kinda coats ur mouth a lil....my buddy adds some distilld to thin it out a hair  i mean i could be wrong n everyone has their own flava for sire


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

I have mine in abottle with a dropper and squirt it into pure pressed pinapple juice, it has minimal taste, neck it back and you don't taste anything  usint pure squeezed fruit juice will help hold the aas in the centre of the drink because its thicker than water, it will just float ontop, no need to stir it in, or drink it in coca-cola to have a vodka and coke taste.


----------

